# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Menstruacionet

## ORIONI

65:4. 
 E ato nga gratë tuaja të cilave u është ndërprerë cikli mujor (menstruacioni) nëse nuk e keni ditur, *koha e pritjes së tyre është tre muaj,* e ashtu edhe ato që ende nuk kanë pasur menstruacion. Ndërkaq, për shtatzënat afati i pritjes së tyre është derisa të lindin. E kush i frikësohet All-llahut, Ai atij ia lehtëson punën.  

Ne kuran kam lexuar nje ajet qe ne nje komentim kam degjuar se ka vajza ose gra qe periudha e nderprerjes se menstruacioneve mbas aktit seksual mund te shkoje dhe mbas tre muajve kur ka ngel shtatzene .Pyetja ime eshte kjo eshte e vertete se femra mbas tre muajsh mund te kuptohet se nga ngel shtatzene .Pra mund te kete menstruacione, edhe nese ka ngel me barre, por shenja e barres duket mbas tre muajsh me nderprerjen e menstruacioneve.

----------


## shkodrane82

Eshte shume e vertete se mund te kesh menstruacione dhe gjate kohes
qe je me barre, s'eshte e thene 3 apo 4 muaj, por edhe aq te shendetshme
nuk jane se femija mund te kete ndonje pasoje...
Ketu ne Usa te kalojne ne disa teste speciale po ndodhi kjo gje, sepse kane
frike per demtim te fetusit..!
Por qe eshte e mujtun kjo eshte 100% e sigurte.

----------


## Manulaki

> edhe per ato te grave kane filluar flasin meshkujt tane tani?   
> 
> burra-gra


Kushedi si e ka hallin tjetri. Mos ndoshta duhet te prese 3-4 muaj!  :ngerdheshje: 

Jam shume dakord me postimin e shkodranes. 

Dina persa i perket pyetjes sate nuk kam pergjigje te sakte. Por nuk eshte ashtu sic e ke shkruar ti. Femija nuk ushqehet me gjak.
Sesi eshte shpjegimi tamam, nuk e di, por kaq e di.
Pershendetje

----------


## Leila

Ushqehet nga placenta, people.

----------


## dardajan

> 65:4. 
>  E ato nga gratë tuaja të cilave u është ndërprerë cikli mujor (menstruacioni) nëse nuk e keni ditur, *koha e pritjes së tyre është tre muaj,* e ashtu edhe ato që ende nuk kanë pasur menstruacion. Ndërkaq, për shtatzënat afati i pritjes së tyre është derisa të lindin. E kush i frikësohet All-llahut, Ai atij ia lehtëson punën.  
> 
> Ne kuran kam lexuar nje ajet qe ne nje komentim kam degjuar se ka vajza ose gra qe periudha e nderprerjes se menstruacioneve mbas aktit seksual mund te shkoje dhe mbas tre muajve kur ka ngel shtatzene .Pyetja ime eshte kjo eshte e vertete se femra mbas tre muajsh mund te kuptohet se nga ngel shtatzene .Pra mund te kete menstruacione, edhe nese ka ngel me barre, por shenja e barres duket mbas tre muajsh me nderprerjen e menstruacioneve.



Dikush  ka  thene:
Toka  perreth  tij   po  digjej  dhe  ai  numeronte  akoma  yjet.
Pra  dua  te  them  qe  mos  lexo  vetem  kuranin  por  edhe  shkencen   pasi  eshte  e  dobishme  e  mbase  me  shum  se  kurani.
Po   mundohem  te  shpjegoj  me  aq  sa  kam  lexuar  :
Femra  ne  te  dy  ijet  e  saj  ka  vendin , e  vezeve  te  cilat  ndodhen  aty  te  fjetura  qe  nga  momenti  i  lindjes  se  femijes  femer.
Keto  veze  kane  nje  numer  te  caktuar  ne  individe  te  ndryshem.,pra  vjen  nje  dite  dhe  mbarojne,  gje  qe  ndodh  pak  a  shume  rreth  te  50 -ve.dhe  quhet  (MENOPAUZA).
Nga  ky  ndryshim  femrat  vuajn  nje  peridhe  te  shkurter  kohe  per  shkak  te  ndryshimit  te  ekuilibrit  te  hormoneve  ne  trup  dhe  te  disa  funksioneve  te  tjera  qe  nuk  jane  me.
Cfar  eshte  cikli  mestrual
Cikli  mestrual  fillon   me  renien  e  vezes  nga  njera  prej  ovajeve   ne  rrugen  apo  ne  labirinthin   qe  e  con  ne  vendin  ku  me  vone  kryhet  fekondacioni
koha  qe  nevojitet   per  kete  nuk  me  kujtohet,
pastaj  nga  ky  moment  fillon  pjekja  e  vezes  qe  korespondon  me  kohen  e  7-8  diteve  mbas  mestruazioneve,  nga  ky  moment  dhe  deri  5-6  dite  para  se  te  vijne  mestruazionet  e  tjera  eshte  momenti  me  i  pershtatshem  per  fekondim.
Dhe  ne  qoftese  veza  nuk  fekondohet   deri ne  diten  e  26  te  saj  ajo  fillon  procesin  e  vete  shkaterrimit  te  pastrimit  dhe  lenien   e vendit  te  nje  veze  te  re  qe  eshte  duke  ardhur  nga  ovajet  dhe  mund  te  kete  fatin  te   fekondohet.  
Ky  cikel  zgjat  28 dite  ne  te  gjitha  femrat  e  botes , por  ka  edhe  perjashtime  per  arsye  dytesore  qe  mund  te  afrohet  ose  largoheet  data.
Cfar  ndodh  ne  momentin  kur  veza  fekondohet ;
Spermatozoit   jane  disa  milione  qe  turren  drejt  vezes  por  vetem  me  i   shpejti  me  i  forti  do  te  hyje  ne  pjesen  e  brendshme  te  vezes,  dhe  menjehere  pas  hyrjes  se  tij  , ajo  mbyllet  dhe nuk  lejon  me  asnje  te  hyje,
me  perjashtim  te  rastit ,  kur  ato  hyjne  ne  te  njejtin  fraksion  te  sekondes 
dhe  si  rjedhoje  kemi  binjaket  apo  dhe  me  shume.
Qe  nga  ky  moment  veza  eshte  e  fekonduar   dhe  ne  trupin  e  femres  lindin  disa  funksione  te  tjera  njeri  prej  te  cileve  eshte  mbyllja  e  ovajeve  deri  ne  lindjen  e  femijes  pasi  nuk  ka  me  kuptim  te  dergoje  veze  kur  nuk  mund  te  fekokndohet,nje  funksion  tjeter  eshte  mbyllja  e  qafes  se  mitres  qe  te  mos  rezikoje  humbjen  e  vezes  se  fekonduar  e  shum  te  tjera  qe  nuk  dua  te  bej  leksion  ketu.
Te  gjitha  keto  procese  dhe  shume  te  tjera  kryhen  automatikisht  nga  trupi  i  femres  sipas  nje  kodi  gjenetik.

Kam  degjuar  shpesh  qe  thone  u  rropem  nga  nje  muaj  rresht  dhe  nuk  ngelem  si  t'ia  bej,  shume  e  thjesht  pjekuria  e  vezes  eshte  rreth  14  dite  nga  dita  e  pare  qe  kane  mbaruar  mestruazionet,  pastaj  spermatozojt  jetojne  nga  48 - 72  ore  ne  ambjentet  vaginale  te  femres,  ose  akoma  me  i  sigurte  eshte  ( pap  test)  qe  gjendet  ne  farmaci  dhe  vetem  me  nje  te  lagur  urine  te  tregon  nese  veza  eshte  pjekur  apo  jo.
Dhe  pastaj  djema  pushka  top  ju  befte  dhe  qelloni  ne  shenje per  hajer  cun  apo  goc  nuk   ka rendsi  vetem  shnet   e  jete te  ket.

----------


## Mina

Mbas tre muajsh nderpreje te menstruacioneve mund te mesosh seksin e femijes. Shtatzanine mund ta testosh qe ne ditet e para. Ndodh qe mund te jesh shtatzane dhe menstruacionet te vijne rregullisht.

----------


## miki_al2001

[QUOTE=Mina]Mbas tre muajsh nderpreje te menstruacioneve mund te mesosh seksin e femijes. Shtatzanine mund ta testosh qe ne ditet e para. Ndodh qe mund te jesh shtatzane dhe menstruacionet te vijne rregullisht.[/QUO
seksi i femijes mund te shihet pas javes se 16. me ultrasound ndersa pas javes se 9 me amniocenteze9studim gjenetik i lengut amniotik).ndersa me laborator shifet vetem nje jave pas voneses se menstruacioneve.

----------


## [Perla]

_Nga DR.Adem Harxhi_


Mos u çuditni nga titulli i këtij shkrimi. Menstruacionet, ndonëse i provojnë çdo muaj, shumë vajza dhe gra, akoma nuk dinë natyrën e tyre biologjike dhe rëndësinë që ato kanë në jetën e grave.

Shpresoj që ky shkrim t'i ndihmojë.

Shumica e grave e mbajnë mend mirë atë moment të frikshëm, ditën kur u filluan periodat e para. Ky është një moment përcaktues. Nga ky moment, biologjikisht, vajza e vogël bëhet një grua e vërtetë.

Në jetën e një gruaje, cikli menstrual është simbol i pjellorisë (fertilitetit); një ngjarje e gëzuar; një arsye e vërtetë, që gruaja, atë ditë, të veshë rrobat më të mira e më të shtrenjta.

Cikli menstrual, ndonëse ka shenja biologjike të përbashkëta tek të gjitha gratë, ai ndryshon nga njëra grua tek një tjetër, sepse reflekton të gjitha problemet shëndetësore, të gjitha ndryshimet trupore dhe gjithçka të re e të papritur që ndodh në trupin e gruas.

*Çfarë duhet të dijë çdo grua lidhur me menstruacionet?

1- Gjërat kryesore të ciklit të saj menstrual*

Cikli menstrual, jo vetëm e "kurdis" trupin e gruas, por ai, detyrimisht, i përgjigjet ritmit të jetës së saj. Çdo cikël është një ndërveprim i gjallë midis trurit, gjëndrave adrenale dhe ovareve të gruas. Ky ndërveprim fillon ditën e parë të ciklit menstrual (fillimi i gjakosjes), dhe mbaron në ditën e fundit të ciklit, pra, përpara se të fillojë gjakosja tjetër. Siç e shikoni, ciklet menstruale, pa ndërprerje, ndjekin njëri-tjetrin.

Tek një vajzë normale, periodat e para (menarche) fillojnë kur vajza është 12 ½ vjeçe (mesatarisht) dhe përfundojnë (menopauza), kur gruaja arrin moshën 51 vjeçe (mesatarisht).

Midis këtyre viteve, çdo grua normale pritet të ketë më shumë se 450 perioda

Ashtu siç ndodh me shumicën e problemeve shëndetësore, edhe cikli menstrual i çdo gruaje "normale", është i ndryshëm. Kjo është pasojë e biokimisë së saj të veçantë dhe e shumë faktorëve të tjerë si, dieta që mban, ushtrimet që bën, stresi që përjeton, si dhe nga shumë shqetësime të tjera të shëndetit.

Cikli menstrual i shëndetshëm zgjat nga 24 ditë deri 36 ditë. Ato gra që e kanë ciklin menstrual më të shkurtër ose më të gjatë se kaq, shpesh, kanë të prishur balancën hormonale, ose kanë probleme gjinekologjike, që duhet të diagnostikohen nga mjeku.
*
2-Cikli menstrual është i ndarë në dy faza

Tek çdo grua cikli menstrual është i ndarë në dy faza:

a-Faza folikulare
b- Faza luteale*

Duhet të dini se: Cikli menstrual nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me ndryshimet hormonale dhe rrjedhjen e gjakut, por ka të bëjë edhe me marrjen e informacionit dhe aftësitë krijuese të gruas. Kjo do të thotë se gratë e marrin dhe e përpunojnë informacionin në mënyra të ndryshme, në kohë të ndryshme të ciklit tyre.

Faza e parë e ciklit menstrual, ose faza folikulare, është koha e energjisë më të madhe dhe e krijimtarisë më të lartë për gruan. Duke filluar nga dita e parë e periodave, trupi i gruas është në një stad ngjitjeje. Ovaret fillojnë të pjekin disa mijëra folikula, që mbajnë brenda tyre vezët e gruas. Kjo koincidon me një ndjenjë rinimi dhe vitaliteti tek gruaja.

Faza folikulare përfundon me ovulacionin, kur estrogjeni dhe testosteroni arrijnë nivelet e tyre më të larta në trupin e gruas. Zakonisht, vetëm një vezë lëshohet nga njëri ovar çdo muaj. Veza kalon në tubin e Fallopit, ku ajo është e aftë të jetojë për rreth 24 orë.

Ka shumë rëndësi të dihet se faza folikulare, është faza e lulëzimit hormonal të gruas, që e nxit gruan për të arritur kulmet e krijimtarisë emocionale dhe mendore. Planifikoni t'i bëni punët tuaja më të mira, tamam në këto ditë të bekuara të ciklit tuaj menstrual. Ky është një avantazh shumë i madh, që "nënë natyra" u ka dhuruar grave.

Pas ovulacionit ,gruaja hyn në fazën luteale. Trupi i gruas fillon të bjerë nga zeniti dhe nga forma krijuese, në atë që quhet "krijimi i çerdhes" (nesting). Në këtë fazë, sasia e progresteronit rritet, sepse ai duhet të përgatisë uterusin për të pritur vezën e fertilizuar. Kjo është koha për reflektim dhe kur gruaja kthehet nga vetja. Në këtë moment gruaja grumbullon rezervat që i duhen për dy jetë: të sajën dhe të fëmijës.

Shkencëtarët mendojnë se është me shumë rëndësi që, në fazën luteale të ciklit, gratë të dëgjojnë me kujdes trupin e tyre dhe të ngadalësojnë ritmin e jetës. Ata thonë se koha para fillimit të gjakosjes (koha premenstruale), mund të nxjerrë në pah probleme shqetësuese për gruan. Në këtë periudhë të ciklit, gruaja zbulon dëshirat dhe intuitën e saj subkoshiente. Kjo është ajo që shkencëtarë të ndryshëm e quajnë informacioni "lunar", që është një lidhje e fuqishme e ciklit menstrual me ciklin e Hënës.

Në qoftë se gruaja do të jetë e kujdesshme dhe do të mbajë një ditar me ndryshimet që ndjen në ciklin menstrual, këto do ta ndihmojnë për të kuptuar shqetësimet që shfaqen në këtë periudhë.

*3- Ovulacioni, eveniment me rëndësi*

Ovulacioni është një moment tjetër i rëndësishëm i ciklit menstrual. Për arsyen që cikli menstrual i gruas mund të jetë i shkurtër ose i gjatë, dhe për faktin që ai mund të ndryshojë nga muaji në muaj, është me shumë rëndësi që gruaja të përcaktojë ditën kur do të nxjerrë vezën, pra, ditën kur ndodh ovulacioni.

Faza luteale e ciklit menstrual, ose faza e dytë që fillon pas ovulacionit deri sa fillon gjakosja, është, gjithmonë, 14 ditë e gjatë.

Faza e parë e ciklit menstrual, ose faza folikulare, ndryshon shumë për nga gjatësia. Një grua mund ta nxjerrë vezën (ovulon) në ditën e 10-të të ciklit, ndërsa një tjetër ovulon në ditën e 22-të të ciklit. Kjo varet nga gjatësia e ciklit dhe nga kushtet e gruas në këtë moment të jetës së saj.


Çdo grua duhet ta dijë kur e ka kohën e ovulacionit. Kjo ka shumë rëndësi për shtatzëninë dhe për jetën e saj seksuale. Shumë gra, rreth kohës së ovulacionit, provojnë një nxitje të interesit për seks. Gruaja, në këtë periudhë, ndjen se dëshiron të kërcejë mbi partnerin e saj.


Ka shumë gra që mund ta ndjejnë këtë dëshirë të theksuar për seks, por ato nuk e lidhin domosdoshmërisht me momentin e ovulacionit në ciklin e tyre menstrual. Nuk e konsiderojnë si një kërkesë të proceseve biologjike, që janë duke u zhvilluar në trupin e tyre. Shumë gra e ndrydhin dhe e neglizhojnë këtë kërkesë të trupit.


A nuk është dëshira e zjarrtë për seks gjatë ovulacionit, një arsye më shumë që gratë të mbajnë një ditar?


Një ditar që t'i ndihmojë për ta përcaktuar këtë ditë që më parë dhe ta planifikojnë për intimitetin seksual më të preferuar. Shumë gra ndjehen më të nxehta dhe seksualisht më receptive kur afrohet dita e ovulacionit.


Ky zgjim i formës seksuale gjatë ovulacionit na kujton përsëri e përsëri rrënjët tona si qenie biologjike. Ndodh tamam si tek kafshët. Femrat e të gjitha specieve, bëhen më të nxehta dhe më të interesuara për seks, në atë moment të ciklit menstrual, kur ato janë më fertile.


Studimet kanë treguar se gratë, në mënyrë të pandërgjegjshme, mendojnë më shumë për seksin kur janë rreth ovulacionit. Në një studim të Universitetit të Kalifornisë në Los Angeles dhe në Universitetin e Wisconsinit, Eau Claire, në vitin 2006, u konstatua se gratë janë më të interesuara për veshjen dhe rregullimin e flokëve, në periudhën kur u afrohet ovulacioni.


Ditët kur gratë vishen më hijshëm dhe hyjnë e dalin më shumë në sallonet e bukurisë, janë ditët rreth ovulacionit. Këtë duhet ta dinë edhe burrat.


Në dy studime të vitit 2000, në Universitetin e Indianës dhe të Institutit Kinsey të New York-ut, u konstatua se, gratë, gjatë fazës folikulare të ciklit menstrual, përgjigjen me eksitim seksual më të fortë ndaj erës së burrave (nuhatjes së kanatjereve të palara të burrave). Kjo gjë nuk ndodh gjatë fazës së dytë ose luteale të ciklit menstrual.


Të ndërgjegjshme, ose të pandërgjegjshme për eksitimin e tyre seksual të shtuar, fakti shkencor është ky: Trupi i grave përgjigjet seksualisht shumë më mirë, atëherë kur ato janë potencialisht më fertile.


Rreth 20 vjet më parë, në institutin e psikiatrisë Max-Plank, në një studim shkencor, ishte arritur në një konkluzion të ndryshëm. Sipas këtij studimi, interesi seksual i grave është më i lartë, menjëherë pas periodave të tyre.


Ky studim, sipas atyre që e kanë bërë, padyshim, ilustron tendencën moderne: Shumica e grave, që sot nuk duan të mbeten shtatzëna, çlirohen seksualisht menjëherë sapo ndërpriten menstruacionet, koha kur ato nuk janë fertile. Pikërisht në këtë moment, ato ndjejnë një shpërthim të libidos.


*4- Sindromi premenstrual dhe stresi*


Sipas studimeve, më shumë se 90% e grave provojnë disa lloje shqetësimesh në javën që i çon ato tek shfaqja e periodave. Këto shqetësime përmblidhen në termin sindromi premenstrual.


Në javën para se të fillojnë periodat, ndryshimet hormonale që ndodhin në trupin e gruas, bëjnë që ajo të ndjehet e uritur, edhe pse nevojat e saj kalorike nuk kanë ndryshuar.


Në qoftë se gruaja dëshiron ta ruajë peshën e saj, ajo duhet t'i rezistojë kërkesës për të ngrënë. Ajo nuk ka nevojë për ushqim ekstra. Mendja e saj po ia luan këtë rreng. Mbllaçitja nuk është simptomi i vetëm i PMS-së. Në fazën luteale të ciklit menstrual, siç dihet, niveli i progesteronit rritet shumë.


Është kjo arsyeja që shumë gra ndjejnë fryrje në bark, ndjehen të depresuara dhe kanë simptoma të tjera. Por gratë janë të ndryshme. Disa kanë më shumë shqetësime premenstruale para ovulacionit, të tjera i kanë pas tij.


Faza folikulare është e pasur me estrogjen. Kjo sasi e shtuar e hormonit mund të jetë shumë e mirë për disa gra, por bën kërdinë tek disa të tjera.


Përveç ndryshimeve hormonale, që janë, padyshim, përgjegjëse për shqetësimet e sindromit premenstrual, ka edhe një faktor tjetër që e rëndon situatën.


Shumica e ekspertëve në të gjithë botën, mendojnë se stresi e shkatërron ciklin menstrual tek gruaja. Ata mendojnë se një ndër shkaqet kryesore që e pengojnë gruan të nxjerrë vezën, pra e bëjnë të paaftë të ngjizet, është stresi.


Receta më e mirë për harmoninë menstruale është: pushimi i mjaftueshëm, ushtrimet fizike dhe ushqimi i mirë. Gruaja duhet të dijë të dëgjojë mençurinë e trupit të saj.


Të përgjigjet mirë ndaj kërkesave të trupit dhe të mos i neglizhojë këto kërkesa. Shqetësimet që ngrenë kokë dhe që quhen shqetësimet premenstruale, ndryshojnë shumë thellë ciklin menstrual të gruas dhe të gjithë jetën e saj.


*5- Faktori cervikal*

Një çift që kërkon të ngjizë një fëmijë, siç është thënë shpesh, duhet të dijë kur ndodh ovulacioni. Por ka edhe një hollësi tjetër të rëndësishme, që çiftet nuk e dinë dhe nuk interesohen për të, kur kërkojnë të ngjizin fëmijë. Ky është i ashtuquajturi lëngu cervikal.


Për këtë faktor, që ju keni mësuar nga doktori dhe mamia e juaj, unë do të them vetëm pak fjalë, sa për t'u kujtuar se ky faktor ka shumë rëndësi kur bëhet fjalë për fertilitetin.


Është fakt se, shkaku që disa çifte nuk bëjnë fëmijë me rrugë natyrale, mund të jetë lëngu cervikal. Ky lëng, në këto raste, nuk ka atë cilësi të lartë, që t'i çojë spermatozoidet në tubat e Fallopit.


Veza e çliruar nga ovari rron vetëm 24 orë. Kjo do të thotë se spermatozoidet duhet të takohen me atë sa më shpejt. Që spermatozoidet ta bëjnë këtë, ato duhet të ndihmohen nga lëngu cervikal special fertil, gjatë ovulacionit. Ky lëng cervikal fertil quhet spinnbarkeit dhe ka pamjen dhe konsistencën e të bardhës së vezës. Kjo ndihmon që të ngjizen bebet.


Imagjinoni: Ju keni ngatërruar ditën e ovulacionit. Në këtë rast, ju nuk keni humbur vetëm vezën, por edhe lëngun cervikal që ndihmon spermatozoidet të arrijnë tek veza në kohën e duhur. Sot është vërtetuar shkencërisht se, një ilaç që doktorët e japin me recetë dhe që është shumë popullor për mjekimin e infertilitetin, clomidi, e than këtë lëng vital dhe në vend që ta ndihmojë ngjizjen, e pengon atë.


Spermatozoidet mund të jetojnë brenda trupit të gruas deri një javë, ndërsa veza 24 orë. Në këto kushte, është e kuptueshme se ditët më fertile të gruas, janë 3-4 ditë përpara ovulacionit dhe në këto ditë duhet të planifikohet marrëdhënia seksuale për ngjizje fëmije.


Nga sa thamë, ndonëse fare shkurt, kuptohet se dijenitë për ciklin menstrual janë të domosdoshme. Cikli menstrual luan një rol me shumë rëndësi në jetën e gruas dhe çdo grua duhet ta dijë mirë ciklin e saj menstrual.

Të dini ciklin menstrual, do të thotë të dini veten tuaj! 

Shekulli

----------


## broken_smile

.................

----------


## broken_smile

ndoshta jo te gjitha i njohin, ndaj vendosa ta ndaj informacionin ketu se mbase per disa femra jane te nevojshme. jane kupa qe sherbejne per te mbledhur gjakun menstrual, vendosen brenda ne vagine dhe mbahen deri ne 8 ore. me pas derdhet gjaku, shpelahen me uje dhe rivendosen perseri. cdo cikel sterilizohen me produktin e posacem e mund te riperdoren deri ne 5 vjet nese mirembahen si duhet. jane prej silikoni, analergjike, pra nje alternative e mire e tamponeve apo absorbenteve klasike, sepse nuk krijojne irritacion dhe humbje gjaku ne rast se cikli eshte i gjate me shume gjakderdhje. pervec kesaj largohet edhe era e keqe. tipi qe perdoret me shume quhet MoonCup, e me thane se gjendet ne amazon rreth 30 euro. 

fotot te linku:

http://www.mooncup.it/assets/images/...ooncup_box.jpg

http://www.universoecologico.info/Mo..._Piegatura.jpg

http://www.viafarmaciaonline.it/medi...file_34_40.jpg

----------

